# Would you allow your horse to...



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

...put its head down on the trail?

Every time there is a terrain change, my mare likes to stick her nose right to the ground to see what she's walking on. She doesn't stop to do it, but she pulls on the reins and I'm wondering if I should give her her head or half-halt her and get her head back up.

I do ride on a loose rein, so she pretty much has her head anyways, but not normally enough that she can get her head down that far.

I'll bet she'll stop doing it the more experienced she gets, but I'm not sure if it's something _I_ have to stop.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd personally never squash curiosity. She's just investigating. It's way better than spooking, jigging, etc.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

dreams gets a loose rein. if she wants to drop her head to get a good look at what she is walking over, i have no issue with that--sure much better than a potential fall or spook!


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, so I should just allow her to completely take her head?

You're right, it is better than her spooking or mindlessly stumbling around.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

phantomhorse13 said:


> dreams gets a loose rein. if she wants to drop her head to get a good look at what she is walking over, i have no issue with that--sure much better than a potential fall or spook!


I feel the same way. In an arena it's a no-no but on the trail, I don't mind my horse being a little investigative. Bonnie gets a very loose rein so being pulled out of the saddle is a non-issue for me.


----------



## dreamsintotreasure (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you are right in saying that once she gets some more miles that she will probably not do it as much. It sounds like she is a little uncertain about the trail, but as long as she stays calm and doesn't seem to get anxious I would say it is okay for her to have her head. I don't know about her 'taking' her head, but if you let the reins slip through your fingers and allow her to put her head down that is fine. If she starts just baring down in the bridle to take her head away from you, then you would have an issue. From what you said though, it doesn't seem like that is the case. Good luck!


----------



## HunterJumperXC (Jul 13, 2011)

Letting her investigate shouldn't be bad. My horse gets a long rein while trail riding but he doesn't get to eat .


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I let Biscuit smell anything he'd like and will occasionally stop and let him grab a few bites. LOL I am becoming lax. I never would let Red eat on the trail but I do let Biscuit. It seems to calm them to graze and it helps hydrate them, too. As long as Biscuit doesn't get pushy he can stop and smell the roses. He is not that interested in smelling things unless it is horse poo!


----------



## Agate Desert Arabians (Jul 20, 2011)

My horse always checks out the water before crossing...or mud puddles etc. I want her to be confident and relaxed and so I let her check it out. I find that if I do, she crosses and does what I ask without any trouble.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I let my boy check out things if we are on a rough trail with little to no grass around. If there is grass around I keep his head up or else I will have a battle on my hands as the grass addiction takes over.


----------



## Agate Desert Arabians (Jul 20, 2011)

Cat said:


> I let my boy check out things if we are on a rough trail with little to no grass around. If there is grass around I keep his head up or else I will have a battle on my hands as the grass addiction takes over.


Yes, grass is another story all together...she doesn't get to check out the food! Just the scary or new things. Anything that concerns her or peaks her curiosity I let her investigate.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> dreams gets a loose rein. if she wants to drop her head to get a good look at what she is walking over, i have no issue with that--sure much better than a potential fall or spook!


Got to agree, fall on rocks or hard ground is not to fun.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I will never discourage curiosity in that sort of setting - would much rather allow them a good "look" (sniff, etc) at what they are curious about than to have them not understand it, spook, etc.


----------

